
What is Haberman? - dhotson
https://regexking.info/2019/08/05/haberman.html
======
merlincorey
Transcription error in the 1980s from a map from the 1960s leads to incorrect
"populated place" being given to a "location" that was a factory with a train
station.

Good 'ole Garbage In, Garbage Out at work.

~~~
IfOnlyYouKnew
I think this public-data sleuthing article is a piece of beauty, and I'm
somewhat willing to accept the occasional transcription errors if this is the
result.

------
romaaeterna
I clicked expecting an article about the Cordwainer Smith story.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scanners_Live_in_Vain](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scanners_Live_in_Vain)

~~~
Fins
So did I!

I was half-expecting that HN would have greater appreciation of CS' writings
than the general population...

------
mynegation
or could it be
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trap_street](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trap_street)
?

------
Piskvorrr
These location names seem to be sourced from _any_ where at all, without
regard for verification. Around here, sometimes this surfaces ancient
neighborhoods which haven't existed for a century, sometimes a marketing label
which is referenced on the web a lot, and sometimes some non-Euclidean
weirdness breaches the surface.

------
cmroanirgo
Previous post (15 days):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20624568](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20624568)

------
Quipunotch104
Reactivate the damn Lower Montauk!

------
slim
but _who_ is Haberman? and why has a train station been named after him/her

~~~
dzdt
His 1927 obituary is here: [https://fultonhistory.com/highlighter/highlight-
for-xml?altU...](https://fultonhistory.com/highlighter/highlight-for-
xml?altUrl=https%3A%2F%2Ffultonhistory.com%2FNewspaper%252018%2FNew%2520York%2520NY%2520Sun%2FNew%2520York%2520NY%2520Sun%25201927%2FNew%2520York%2520NY%2520%25201927%2520-%25205974.pdf%23xml%3Dhttps%3A%2F%2Ffultonhistory.com%2FdtSearch%2Fdtisapi6.dll%3Fcmd%3Dgetpdfhits%26u%3D54cf6504%26DocId%3D2702860%26Index%3DZ%253a%255cIndex%2520I%252dE%252dV%26HitCount%3D8%26hits%3Da%2B23%2Bc7%2Bca%2Bd2%2Bf7%2B2a0%2B3fe%2B%26SearchForm%3D%252fFulton%255fform%252ehtml%26.pdf&uri=https%3A%2F%2Ffultonhistory.com%2FNewspaper%252018%2FNew%2520York%2520NY%2520Sun%2FNew%2520York%2520NY%2520Sun%25201927%2FNew%2520York%2520NY%2520%25201927%2520-%25205974.pdf&xml=https%3A%2F%2Ffultonhistory.com%2FdtSearch%2Fdtisapi6.dll%3Fcmd%3Dgetpdfhits%26u%3D54cf6504%26DocId%3D2702860%26Index%3DZ%253a%255cIndex%2520I%252dE%252dV%26HitCount%3D8%26hits%3Da%2B23%2Bc7%2Bca%2Bd2%2Bf7%2B2a0%2B3fe%2B%26SearchForm%3D%252fFulton%255fform%252ehtml%26.pdf&openFirstHlPage=false)

